# Calling All California Outbackers



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi everyone









I have pretty much been nominated as the cheerleader for California's Zion Rally attendance and I have just received word that Oregon has caught up with us regarding attendance at the Western Regional Outbackers Rally at Zion National Park next July.

Out of all the states attending this rally, we Californians actually live the closest. The Zion River Resort is literally only 150 miles beyond Las Vegas!

There are Outbackers coming from as far as B.C., Canada, Washingon, Oregon, Idaho, Illinois, Texas, and even New Jersey! The most recent tally is 27 confirmed Outbackers!!









My last California Outbacker members count was almost 70 strong and we only have 8 confirmed families going so far









Come on fellow Californians! This is going to be the Granddaddy of all Outbacker Rallies, a total destination spot at one of the most beautiful, spectacular and incredible places on earth!

Click here for Rally Info and the list of attendees.

You can make a reservation with Zion River Resort over the phone...please visit http://zrr.com/ or call Mason at 1-888-822-8594. All that they require is a credit card number to hold your site. They will not charge anything to your card and you may cancel one week prior to the rally without penalty.

Come join our Convoy!! Come join the fun, make new friends, come and visit the wonderment of a lifetime that is Zion National Park!

Please send me a PM if you have any questions...
Hope to hear back from you all soon,
Dawn

**UPDATED 2/5/07** I have just completed a recount on California Outbackers and came up with 78








We now have 11 signed up for the rally so far...Anyone else considering??

I am also working on a place for us to meet up and travel together. My thoughts are to possibly meet at the CA/NV border in Primm, NV at the Buffalo Bill's Casino parking lot on the right side of the I-15. Any suggestions or ideas are most welcome!

*** Updated 2/29/07*** Would you believe that we gained 10 California Outbackers in the last month?
My latest count is currently 88 CA Members!!
We now have 12 CA members attending the Zion Rally


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oooh Rah Skippershe.









You still have AZ beat.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i think most of your outbackers are going south in june '07.
WE HAVE 23 for the SOUTHESTERN OUTBACKERS RALLY.
JUNE 2007.
so come on down skipper dawn you know you want that warm sun,
and sand between your toes. we have site 71 open..

campingnut18


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> i think most of your outbackers are going south in june '07.
> WE HAVE 23 for the SOUTHESTERN OUTBACKERS RALLY.
> JUNE 2007.
> so come on down skipper dawn you know you want that warm sun,
> ...


I thought you were holding site #71 for me?









Gilligan


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Um, Dawn, 4 replies now, and not one from California. 
Where are all the CA Outbackers you tout, my friend?








WA state may just be in the running after all


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Um, Dawn, 4 replies now, and not one from California.
> Where are all the CA Outbackers you tout, my friend?
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting comment...

California Outbackers have 1/2 the distance yet Oregon is tied. GO OREGON OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Um, Dawn, 4 replies now, and not one from California.
> Where are all the CA Outbackers you tout, my friend?
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting comment...

California Outbackers have 1/2 the distance yet Oregon is tied. GO OREGON OUTBACKERS!!!!
[/quote]

I wish I could break that tie but being a holiday weekend there is no way for a me to get any extra days off, I'm the low man on the totem pole, new job and all. So with a days drive each way that doesn't leave much time to do anything else. Had it been a regular weekend I could take vacation and make a nice tripout of it, we do want to see Zion.

Oh well some day we will make a rally...


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm... Lets see...







... I live in California, where it will probably 110 degrees in July (it was 115 this last July), and you are suggesting that I would want to go to Zion where it is what, 112 degrees in July?!









"Yeah, but it's a dry heat."

I know, I was stationed in 29 palms. I vividly remember that dry  heat  inferno.

I'll probably be enjoying one of the campsites at Fort Stevens that isn't going to be occupied by an Oregonian!! There was something wonderful about being at Fort Stevens this past July, where it was 65 degrees and drizzling rain, while it was so hot at home...FIFTY DEGREES HOTTER.

That Zion idea is simply the wrong direction for us!

Now you have me wondering where there might be a campsite left empty in British Columbia!!!!! My wifes parents are thinking of going to Alaska for the whole summer. I wish I could do THAT!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey CJ999
Thanks for the great P.R.








Actually if you check the weather for Zion during that time of year, the max is only around 105








The Zion River Resort has an air conditioned club house along with a nice pool. Hey! I think my Outback has AC in it too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hey CJ999
> Thanks for the great P.R.
> 
> 
> ...


Sell it Skippershe...sell it!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey CJ999
> Thanks for the great P.R.
> 
> 
> ...


Sell it Skippershe...sell it!!
[/quote]
How am I doing so far?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hey CJ999
> Thanks for the great P.R.
> 
> 
> ...


Sell it Skippershe...sell it!!
[/quote]
How am I doing so far?








[/quote]

Ok...I'm IN!! oh...wait a sec, I was already in.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Um, Dawn, 4 replies now, and not one from California.
> Where are all the CA Outbackers you tout, my friend?
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting comment...

California Outbackers have 1/2 the distance yet Oregon is tied. GO OREGON OUTBACKERS!!!!
[/quote]

Alright team California!
Let's get fired up!








Are we going to put up with that smack talk? NO!
Are we gonna let them beat us? NO!

Is anyone going to step up?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We're in for the rally! 1 of the 8 Ca outbackers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> We're in for the rally! 1 of the 8 Ca outbackers.


yeay Husker92!
Wait! I knew that








OK, your new job is to help recruit!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The heat is a big concern for us too. i.e. still an issue for mrscampmg. We live in AZ. It's around 110 - 115 in July. We got the Outback to spend time in the mountians at a comfortable 70 degrees. With all that being said, this is still the best opportunity to meet 30 other Outbackers and enjoy some good times even if we'll be roasting.

Suck it up. It's an Outback thing.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

campmg said:


> Suck it up. It's an Outback thing.


The ambient temperature is inversly proportional to the size of one's cooler!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Being that we will be there during the first week of July, and looking at the weather averages from several different sources, I just don't see the 110+ temps







In fact, I will go out on a limb and say I bet we don't see a triple digit temp. Obviously some parts of the state will be warmer than other parts, and I could be wrong.... But I am not going to sweat it!









WEATHER AVERAGES, Virgin, UT


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmmm....since I live the closest to ZRR....and as far as I know, am the onlyNevada Outbacker on the list....maybe I could be recruited to break any ties.....do I hear any persuasion???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mrw3gr said:


> Hmmm....since I live the closest to ZRR....and as far as I know, am the onlyNevada Outbacker on the list....maybe I could be recruited to break any ties.....do I hear any persuasion???



Hi mrw3gr









Hmmm, We must have some spare California license plates lying around here somewhere









I don't think there's any way we could pull that off, but we would love to have you and your family join us at the rally








Whaddya think?? Are you in???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's see... Our brave men and women are suffering 120-130 degree temperatures in the Iraqi dessert every day. Facing the daily dangers of IED's, car bombs and a lawless enemy in full battle dress and protective armor.

All we are talking about here is lounging around a pool in 100-105 degrees and the chance to enjoy the company of your fellow Outbackers over a cold one (or two). Not to mention the fact that you will be exposed to some of the most awesome landscape on the face of the Earth. The great AMERICAN Southwest!

Why, in a time when our troops need to know we are all standing behind them, with our full support, attending this rally is almost your patriotic duty!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Too much?)


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahh Doug you had me at...........COLD ONE









Jeff


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey PDX_General. At Ease!

I almost enlisted after reading that thing.


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, Count me in. I'll go.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

dmichaelis said:


> Ok, Count me in. I'll go.


Yoohooooo! Another taker. See you at Zions.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On to the next person


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Ok, Count me in. I'll go.


Yoohooooo! Another taker. See you at Zions.
[/quote]
don't get too excited, he's already on the list


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Time for a friendly reminder!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Time for a friendly reminder!


You know all the Oregon Outbackers see this too...









OREGON...OREGON....OREGON!!!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Dawn,
Update us from 27 families going to 30.
Go California!

Lou


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WAcamper handles all the updating, but I'll say it now...

30 Outbacker families so far








9 are from California and we're still in the lead









Wonder what the other 61 California Outbackers are doing next July???









Let's go camping!







Pass it on!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just a bump for our newer California members


----------



## Kapackwood (Dec 28, 2006)

We should be getting our 23KRS next week. After a few break-in runs we might be in. We are new to this, is this open to anyone? How do we go about reserving a spot should we decide to go?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Kain said:


> We should be getting our 23KRS next week. After a few break-in runs we might be in. We are new to this, is this open to anyone? How do we go about reserving a spot should we decide to go?


Kain,
Take a look at page 1 of this thread and most of the info is there. Also scroll down on the home page for the main thread. I'm sure Dawn(Skipershe) willbe happy to help you also.
Good luck on the new 23krs. I know you'll love it.

Lou


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Kain said:


> We should be getting our 23KRS next week. After a few break-in runs we might be in. We are new to this, is this open to anyone? How do we go about reserving a spot should we decide to go?


Good luck on your upcoming purchase. Hope all goes well!
Everything you need to know about the Zion rally can be found HERE

Hope you can make it!


----------



## Kapackwood (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, sounds like fun.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Kain said:


> Thanks for all the info, sounds like fun.


Oh, you have noooo idea just how much fun it's gonna be


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We're thinking about it- just a matter of having enough vacation days for the trips we have planned


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Would you believe that we have gained 10 California Outbackers in the last month?








My latest count is currently 88 CA Members!!








We now have 12 CA members attending the Zion Rally









Do I hear lucky number 13??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Would you believe that we have gained 10 California Outbackers in the last month?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be 12 if you move to Oregon before the Rally...


----------

